# OT > Offtopic >  eRepublik

## kouvo

Jos virtuaalisen Suomen asiat kiinnostavat niin tästä vaan linkistä sisään http://www.erepublik.com/en/register ja pelastamaan eSuomea neljännen maailmansodan kynnyksellä. 

eRepublik on perusperiaatteiltaan helppo strategiapeli jossa oikeat ihmiset (Suomessa n.2 000 ja koko maailmassa n.200 000) ohjaavat kansakuntiaan eMaailman myrskyissä niin politiikassa, sodassa kuin taloudessakin. 

Pelin pelaaminen ei sinänsä välttämättä vaadi kuin muutaman hiirenklikkauksen päivässä tai viikossa, toki siihen voi huomattavasti enemmänkin aikaa käyttää. Mielenkiintoisen siitä tekee juurikin se, että kaikki tapahtumat ovat puhtaasti riippuvaisia inhimillisten ihmisten päätöksistä ja valinnoista, eikä tekoälystä.

Pistän vielä linkin uusien pelaajien ohjeisiin http://erepublik.absurdit.net/ jos joku sattui kiinnostumaan.

----------

